# Is garlic beneficial to betta's?



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

I've heard if a betta is not eating sometimes soaking the food in garlic may stimulate their appetite. I recently received a catalogue on the mail with various aquatic merchandise. I noticed there were concentrates you can buy (Garlic Extreme and Garlic guard) which I believe are actually for marine fish. The products claim to be antioxidants and strengthen resistance to parasites, fungi, and bacteria. Would soaking food in a homemade garlic solution be beneficial, harmful or neither to betta's? I'm always looking for ways to increase the health of my fish and was wondering if dipping live blackworms in a garlic water solution occasionally would be a "vitamin boost" for them. Kinda like us drinking orange juice when we get the sniffles. Or is garlic more of a marine fish thing? Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it's more of a marine fish thing. Garlic juice is just for enhancing the smell and taste to make a fish eat it if it's picky or sick.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a sticky on here regarding the danger of Live BlackWorms,.you may want to check that out, in case you are thinking of feeding those type of worms.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

lelei said:


> There is a sticky on here regarding the danger of Live BlackWorms,.you may want to check that out, in case you are thinking of feeding those type of worms.


Yeah, I've seen it. They are used as treats(Approx 2 every 3rd day). I have not had any problems with them and feel the positives outweigh the negatives. Thanks for pointing it out though!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I think it's more of a marine fish thing. Garlic juice is just for enhancing the smell and taste to make a fish eat it if it's picky or sick.


Thanks, if this is the case I don't have to worry about having to smell garlic on my hands then.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This is the food I use it seems like its real good stuff in it along with garlic and Perseus loves it, the only thing is it doesnt float much and you really have to watch to make sure your Betta catches it I just try and drop it right in front of him and that works fairly well he always gets it. 

New Life Spectrum Betta Formula - 60 g.

New Life Spectrum food is made with high quality, easily digestible South Antarctic krill, herring, and several all-natural color-enhancing ingredients for a balanced diet that boosts immune system function and enhances the full spectrum of your fish's color. With the belief that all fish require a complete and fully balanced varied diet, New Life also contains algae meal, that consists of seaweed, kelp and Haematococcus pluvialis, a premium grade of natural spirulina, as well as a fruit and vegetable extract that consists of spinach, red and green cabbage, peas, broccoli, red pepper, zucchini, tomato, kiwi, apricot, pear, mango, apple, papaya and peach. All New Life Spectrum products also contain generous amounts of garlic and Thera A formulas contain a mega-dose of this natural anti-parasitic ingredient. Betta Formula comes in a 60-gram jar.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Garlic is a natural antibiotic and anti parasitic. Parasites can be a big problem with bettas, so it is better to have it in their food. 

+1 to New Life Spectrum


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I use Garlic Guard. It makes it so much easier. 

Garlic has allicin, which is a very beneficial antioxidant. It reduces damage from free radicals, helps cardiovascular health and helps boost the immune system, among other things. It supposedly is an effective antiparasitic but studies are currently inconclusive on that.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Just read about how great garlic is!

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/garlic-000245.htm


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know some trainers even feed garlic cloves to racehorses to boost their immune system. :shock:

*wanders off to get some Italian food*


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I've read soaking the pellets in garlic too. Personally, I've tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have to admit I have had limited success with the garlic juice too. But I have also usually only tried it when the fish was sick and he probably wasn't going to eat no matter what anyway. It works for most everyone else.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I do try to feed all of my fish the NLS food because it does contain a bit of garlic, and as Sakura said, parasites can be a major problem. Garlic will also work to repel mosquitoes and ticks from humans. I always make sure to have a good Italian meal before I go into the woods. Ticks and mosquitoes hate me. 

Instead of buying the fancy garlic extract, I would just feed NLS instead. The only reason I would add extra garlic to the food of a fish is if I suspected a parasite infection.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

NLS Thera Formula has even more garlic than their regular formula. I tried to feed it to my bettas but it sank too fast.  Oh wait. That was the Ocean Nutrition. That's right. My fish hated the Thera Formula. I have picky, picky fish.

In my opinion, NLS is one of the best brands out there.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I do try to feed all of my fish the NLS food because it does contain a bit of garlic, and as Sakura said, parasites can be a major problem. Garlic will also work to repel mosquitoes and ticks from humans. I always make sure to have a good Italian meal before I go into the woods. Ticks and mosquitoes hate me.
> 
> Instead of buying the fancy garlic extract, I would just feed NLS instead. The only reason I would add extra garlic to the food of a fish is if I suspected a parasite infection.


I am actually the one that said parasites are a huge problem, lol.

But, again, +1 to NLS


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Garlic is one of our super foods... It is literally the single most all round, all powerful ingredient in the herbal medicine cabinet. Garlic in your diet regularly is one of the best things you can do for your body, it's really a true miracle, it will aid in pretty much all your systems in a positive manner. All members of this family, leek, onion, etc have the same effect, but garlic is the strongest.
That said, I'm sure fed regularly to fish it's quite similar in effect..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I am actually the one that said parasites are a huge problem, lol.
> 
> But, again, +1 to NLS


Derp! I'm sorry. I know I've heard that parasites are a major problem with both fresh and saltwater, but I couldn't quite remember who said it here. Man I'm getting sleepy. 

Good thing garlic is one of my mother's favorite ingredients! I love that stuff! But I think I remember hearing that its not good for cats and dogs.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Dogs (and I guess cats) do not react well to these things. Cooked however it seems fine in small amounts, tons of dog treats contain garlic and it is still up for debate whether or not this has long term health effects in such small, cooked amounts.
My favourite is just bread, with a ton of butter, and then extremely finely minced garlic on top. So plain, but so good.

As far as I'm aware, marine formulas are fine for freshwater fish. At least I've been told. I believe there's a lot more high quality marine formulas than freshwater for fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Derp! I'm sorry. I know I've heard that parasites are a major problem with both fresh and saltwater, but I couldn't quite remember who said it here. Man I'm getting sleepy.
> 
> Good thing garlic is one of my mother's favorite ingredients! I love that stuff! But I think I remember hearing that its not good for cats and dogs.


It's okay! 

Yeah I'm glad garlic actually tastes good (to us at least, lol) Except I hate the breath it gives he, haha. 

I just switched my betta over to NLS and he attacked it with no hesitation, lol. I feel good about giving him garlic.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I wonder . . . if I ate enough garlic, would my cats finally stop biting me for the fun of it?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Dogs (and I guess cats) do not react well to these things. Cooked however it seems fine in small amounts, tons of dog treats contain garlic and it is still up for debate whether or not this has long term health effects in such small, cooked amounts.
> My favourite is just bread, with a ton of butter, and then extremely finely minced garlic on top. So plain, but so good.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, marine formulas are fine for freshwater fish. At least I've been told. I believe there's a lot more high quality marine formulas than freshwater for fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1 Garlic is toxic to dogs and cats as well as onions.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, onions bad for our furry friends.


----------

